# So I went to the carving club.



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

As it says I went to the club for a look around. At 51 I was the youngest there and was made very welcome by some very wise heads. Cost wise for the club is insignificant, £25 per quarter year in advance, or about £2 per week! They have tools I can use whilst I get my own sorted, several stick makers are in attendance including one chap who has just made his own version of a honeysuckle hazel by wrapping wire around a fir tree whilst it grew , and several carve animal wood toppers which they are happy to teach me.

Even better, one guy used to teach wood carving and himself served an apprenticeship. I even got to take some chips off his latest carving which was trusting of him, and I get the feeling he will be happy to instruct me on my ventures, as they all were.

All I've got to do now is forget buying chisels for a while and invest in a carving vise, a sort of workmans step up platform to attach it to so I can sit and carve and a few bits of lime to get going.

Happy days!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm very happy it's working out for you!

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

You'll have to come back here and teach us what you have learned. I'm happy for you.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's good Lol999 . Glad you found a good group. They are great places to learn.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wood carvers are always happy to share. I should have joined the local club sooner.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I can't find any clubs in my area. The closest I can find is a two hour drive, not giving up though!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Batakali said:


> I can't find any clubs in my area. The closest I can find is a two hour drive, not giving up though!


There is a group east of Syracuse looks like 30 miles or so. meets once a month. it could be worth a trip to meet members that may live in Syracuse. http://www.woodendreamz.com/ECW.htm

There is "Syracuse Woodcarving supply. They may know of some groups not listed on the web. Hope that is of some help.


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Try making your own carvers vice. made from bench screw & hardwood, made this 20years ago still going strong. Can send more photos if required


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I've had some trouble adapting to stick carving. I had 18 months doing wood sculpture, typically much larger scale, and the finishes were just wax, as was suitable for interior display. But many things are basic. Learning how carving across the grain is different than with it. Keeping your tools sharp. Thinking things thru, because once something is cut away, there's no going back. Making sure the wood is as cured as possible, since checking in something as thick as a tree trunk can blow everything. Adapting a design to work around or with a knot. Etc.

While carving clubs have very specific information, there might be art school classes that are also worthwhile. Even something like a block printing class could be usefull for learning embellishment on the surface of a stick.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Stickie said:


> Try making your own carvers vice. made from bench screw & hardwood, made this 20years ago still going strong. Can send more photos if required
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I just ordered an Axminster carving vise which gets good reviews in Wood Carving magazine which will be fixed to the end of my work platform when I get it. Thank you for the offer and I might ask for your plans/photographs when I'm in a position to accommodate such a beast because unfortunately I have little working room at home.
Very nice looking stick by the way, hope mine are as good some day!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

CV3 said:


> Batakali said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find any clubs in my area. The closest I can find is a two hour drive, not giving up though!
> ...


 what the heck? I live here and couldn't find them! I love this site! Thanks!


----------

